# AA to recon cjc and ghrp



## psych (Jul 21, 2015)

Ok I KNOW I FUCKED UP!

I recon with both AA for some dumb reason yesterday.
I contacted a few members and they said it would destroy the peptide.
I AGREE...

But I'm not going to waste it either. I was taking it yesterday and was still getting flushed in the face with every dose.  Today as well. I'm going to use my mistake to see how long they will actually last in the fridge and work as an experiment. I will update when I notice that they stop working. Might as well use this as info for future users.

My schedule is
100mcg of cjc no dac and ghrp upon waking
100mcg half hour before pre work out meal
100mcg an hour after igf-lr3 pwo
100mcg before bed

AND YES IT BURNS LIKE FUCKIN HELL!  Lots of bw drawn up with each  shot.


----------



## Magnus82 (Jul 21, 2015)

All that dilaudid is messing with your head!


----------



## psych (Jul 22, 2015)

Magnus82 said:


> All that dilaudid is messing with your head!



HAHAHA no

Been clean since out of hospital, it's constant low blood sugar from kick ass peptides. 

Jerk


----------



## Cerberus777 (Jul 22, 2015)

I don't see why it would damage them, they should be good for a few weeks.  But as you know, it's not very comfortable.


----------



## psych (Jul 22, 2015)

Cerberus777 said:


> I don't see why it would damage them, they should be good for a few weeks.  But as you know, it's not very comfortable.



I was under the assumption that AA would destroy the fragile peptides.


----------



## ASHOP (Jul 27, 2015)

I bet that does burn. Im not sure if it will ruin it or not. Since its used with IGF1LR3 to mix I would bet it would be ok.


----------



## psych (Jul 31, 2015)

Update: they still work


----------



## Cerberus777 (Aug 4, 2015)

psych said:


> I was under the assumption that AA would destroy the fragile peptides.



AA won't degrade them. But it's acidity cashes with our ph so it burns.


----------

